# Estação Meteorologica - Previsão do Tempo



## Ruben_75 (7 Abr 2008 às 19:53)

Boas!
É o seguinte, neste momento estou a tirar um curso de Electronica e uma das disciplinas que tenho é aquisição de dados por computador, trabalho com o Lab View. E para esta mesma disciplina precisava de desenvolver um projecto. Depois de muita procura encontrei um que me pareceu muito interessante, fazer uma mini estação meteorologica e consequentemente adquirir todos os dados para o pc através de uma placa de aquisição de dados e construir graficos, medias, maximos, minimos, etc. Todos os sensores serão feitos por mim e pelo que tenho visto, existe muita informação neste site ( os sensores são: barometro, termometro, anemometro, pluviometro e higrometro). Outro pormenor que me interessou bastante e pelo qual estou aqui a escrever é o da previsão do estado do tempo. Num site (http://web.rcts.pt/~pr1085/Outros/Press.htm) mostrava-se como fazer uma pequena previsão do tempo em função da pressão atmosferica, o que queria saber é se é tal e qual como se descreve neste site e se existem outras formas de prever o estado do tempo em função das variaveis que irei adquirir.
Obrigado


----------



## Vince (8 Abr 2008 às 18:21)

Olá,

Parece um projecto muito interessante. 

A previsão do tempo é muito limitada só com uma observação de superfície (a própria), mas talvez seja possível fazer uma coisa ligeiramente melhor do que usando apenas a tendência da pressão como fazem a maioria das estações baratas.

Usar apenas a pressão de pouco serve como sabemos, pelo que estas previsões das estações tem uma utilidade/eficácia bastante reduzida. Previsão barométrica foi muito útil ao longo de dois séculos, mas pelo avanço que conseguimos hoje nesta área, só olhar para um barómetro é muito pouco pelos parâmetros de hoje.

De qualquer forma, com a pressão basta registar as últimas 24 ou 48 horas e trabalhar com a razão de subida ou descida. Com outros dados, sinceramente não sei se já existem algoritmos pela Net para isso. Vou ver se encontro alguma coisa.
Muitas estações também tem um sinal de neve, etc, e isso é fácil. Geada/gelo também não deve ser complicado.

A Davis diz que as previsões das estações deles são melhores do que as tradicionais porque usam outros dados, de qualquer forma não há milagres que se possam fazer só com observações de um local ... 



> *How are the Vantage Pro's forecasts generated?*
> The competition generally bases their forecasts strictly on whether barometric pressure is rising or falling. This results in a none too accurate prediction. The Vantage Pro weather station uses a sophisticated forecasting algorithm which takes into account not only barometric pressure, but also wind, rainfall, temperature, humidity, and longitude and latitude. The result? A much more accurate forecast. Not perfect, but even the guys with satellite pictures don't always get it right!


----------



## Ruben_75 (8 Abr 2008 às 19:29)

Obrigadão pelas dicas, se descobrires alguma coisa sobre o algoritmo posta ai
cumprimentos


----------



## rodrigoaviador (10 Jul 2008 às 20:12)

Ruben_75 disse:


> Obrigadão pelas dicas, se descobrires alguma coisa sobre o algoritmo posta ai
> cumprimentos



E ai como anda o projeto... eu tenho uma estaçao completamente montada por mim, o unico problema que tenho é esse, como passar os dados para o PC.

qualquer coisa estamos ai.


----------



## Zapiao (6 Set 2009 às 17:05)

*Previsao barometrica*

Boas, alguem sabe dizer qual a previsao barometrica em horas no futuro? Olhando p o barografo do meu Casio Proteck qnts horas poderei estimar q equivale a leitura actual? Ainda se mantém a ideia d que os barometros podem prever o tempo no futuro?


----------



## Minho (6 Set 2009 às 17:40)

*Re: Previsao barometrica*

A previsão do tempo baseada apenas na evolução da pressão atmosférica apresenta sempre uma grave falha: é que não têm noção de contexto... Ou seja, se estamos sobre a influência de um forte anticiclone e estão por exemplo 1035 hPa e se por qualquer motivo a pressão desce para os 1030hPa, o que continua a ser uma pressão alta, o barómetro ou o dispositivo que lê os valores do barómetro vai provavelmente indicar aproximação de tempo nublado ou chuva quando tal não corresponde à realidade. Também pode acontecer na passagem de uma superfície frontal fria, com a subida da pressão a ela associada, o dispositivo indique aproximação de bom tempo o que pode também não corresponder à realidade pois pode estar em aproximação outra depressão ou uma outra frente. Sem uma visão sinóptica do estado de tempo, prever só com base num barómetro é extremamente falível.


----------



## jpproenca (17 Mar 2011 às 11:23)

... E será pedir muito, do género um 'linkzito' (ou uma explicação) para eu poder aprender uma coisa mais básica que é como é que as estações meteorológicas domésticas fazem a previsão do tempo com aquelas figuras a piscar - sol/núvens/chuva/raios.
Deve haver teoria sobre tal e um (ou vários) algoritmos 'manhosos' (assim mais para amadores principiantes).
No caso dos barómetros antigos (tipo relógio) a previsão é feita apenas com base no valor da pressão, mas nestas estações domésticas penso que, além da pressão também conta a variação da pressão e sei lá mais o quê, tipo variação da variação da pressão.
Uma ajuda?


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Mar 2011 às 13:55)

jpproenca disse:


> ... E será pedir muito, do género um 'linkzito' (ou uma explicação) para eu poder aprender uma coisa mais básica que é como é que as estações meteorológicas domésticas fazem a previsão do tempo com aquelas figuras a piscar - sol/núvens/chuva/raios.
> Deve haver teoria sobre tal e um (ou vários) algoritmos 'manhosos' (assim mais para amadores principiantes).
> No caso dos barómetros antigos (tipo relógio) a previsão é feita apenas com base no valor da pressão, mas nestas estações domésticas penso que, além da pressão também conta a variação da pressão e sei lá mais o quê, tipo variação da variação da pressão.
> Uma ajuda?



A pressão quando desce, a estação prevê chuva. Quando a pressão sobe, as previsões são animadoras


----------



## jpproenca (17 Mar 2011 às 15:37)

O tópico original sobre este assunto já era antigo 2008 - o nosso colega Ruben_75 até já deve ter acabado o mestrado  ).

Como já devem ter percebido, a Administração esteve (e muito bem) a por alguma ordem nos 'posts' daí resultando (penso eu) alguma compilação e este novo nome para este tópico.

Qual é o interesse das previsões feitas pelas estações domésticas amadoras? Muito pouco, claro - é como ciência para intertenimento quando comparada com modelos científicos de previsão climática.

OK. Pessoalmente estou intrigado com os algorítmos que estas estações utilizam para essa tal previsão 'irrelevante' mas que a DAVIS até faz questão de dizer qua a previsão d'eles é especial de corridas...

Eu até só tenho uma estação Auriol (sim, aquela que é a mais barata do mercado...) e já tive uma Oregon WMR-918H. E verifico que, enquanto a previsão da Oregon muda de momento para momento (é muito nervosa - agora dá chuva e d'aqui a 5 minutos até pode dar sol de rachar), a Auriol é mais diplomática (estilo previsão da televisão para os Açores... é sempre aguaceiros e está sempre certo em algum lado de alguma ilha) e quando prevê chuva... chove mesmo... mas se não prever também pode chuver um pouco...

Conclusão: estou a ver (curiosidade só) se entendo quais os algoritmos que os fabricantes usam e que não parecem todos iguais (pelo menos a Davis será menos igual que as outras...).

Claro: é fácil - variar a pressão e ver o que acontece. Mas como é que posso variar a pressão em tempo útil para uma avaliação a curto prazo?

Já escrevi demais.

Conclusão: alguém sabe mais coisas sobre isto?


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Mar 2011 às 17:12)

Só acrescento que a PCE tem na consola, uma forma de a por mais ou menos nervosa, dá para alterar essa variação nos hpas:
" Tocar por segunda vez la sección de pronostico del tiempo, los botones + y – parpadearán. Toque
el botón + o el botón – para cambiar el umbral de presión de 2 a 4 hPa (HectoPascales) (Por defecto
está establecido a 2 hPa)"

"Tocar por tercera vez la sección de Lluvia, los botones + y – parpadearán. Toque el botón + o el
botón – para cambiar el Umbral de presión de lluvia de 3 a 9 hPa (HectoPascales) (Por defecto está
establecido a 4 hPa)"

A PCE é uma autentica bimby....


----------



## HotSpot (17 Mar 2011 às 19:37)

A previsão das estações é muito falível. A maioria baseia-se apenas na variação da pressão.

As Davis têm um algoritmo mais avançado e consegue uma previsão mais detalhada. Existem mais de 100 hipóteses de previsão.

Previsão actual da minha Davis "*Mostly Clear and Warmer*". Parece correcta. 

Eu raramente olho para a consola da Davis, portanto nunca reparo na previsão com a necessária frequência para afiançar que é muito boa neste campo. Mas quando olho...geralmente está correcta.

De qualquer forma prefiro eu mesmo fazer a previsão ou seguir os "gurus" do fórum na área da previsão.


----------



## jpproenca (18 Mar 2011 às 11:59)

filipe cunha disse:


> Só acrescento que a PCE tem na consola, uma forma de a por mais ou menos nervosa, dá para alterar essa variação nos hpas:
> " Tocar por segunda vez la sección de pronostico del tiempo, los botones + y – parpadearán. Toque
> el botón + o el botón – para cambiar el umbral de presión de 2 a 4 hPa (HectoPascales) (Por defecto
> está establecido a 2 hPa)"
> ...



OK. Muito obrigado pela informação. Estou a ver que a PCE é uma boa hipótese (por esta e por outras razões que já reparei aqui no fórum...). Deve ser por isso que o pessoal das PCEs não tem dúvidas e não escreve nada no Tópico das PCEs - é para 'a gente' não saber como funcionam bem...
Só e pena que ela 'fale' espanhol.

Já começo a perceber qualquer coisa (hipótese de 1.º algoritmo elementar para estações normais e 'bimbys'):
Pressão estável durante X tempo  Encoberto
Pressão desce A ao fim de Y tempo de estabilidade  Chuva
Pressão desce B ao fim de Z tempo de chuva  Tempestade
Pressão sobe C ao fim de O tempo de estabilidade  Parcialmente encoberto
Pressão sobe D ao fim de P tempo de parcialmente encoberto  Sol

No caso da Davis, só a Davis é que sabe...


----------

